# Colibri cutter question



## Gatorguy (Jan 28, 2010)

I purchased a Colibri Firebird switchblade cutter (works like a Xikar). And I have to say I have been disappointed in the cut the few times I have used it. It does not cut as flat and clean as my guillotine cutters, and leaves a little ridge in the middle. Bummer. Is this common with this type of cutter? Has anyone else had this experience with this cutter?? Do you think it is defective?

I would consider a Xikar at some point, but would need to know it cuts as clean as my cheap guillotine cutters. Any thoughts on the Colibri are appreciated.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jan 28, 2010)

Anyone have any thoughts on this? :bump:



Gatorguy said:


> I purchased a Colibri Firebird switchblade cutter (works like a Xikar). And I have to say I have been disappointed in the cut the few times I have used it. It does not cut as flat and clean as my guillotine cutters, and leaves a little ridge in the middle. Bummer. Is this common with this type of cutter? Has anyone else had this experience with this cutter?? Do you think it is defective?
> 
> I would consider a Xikar at some point, but would need to know it cuts as clean as my cheap guillotine cutters. Any thoughts on the Colibri are appreciated.


----------



## Hokie (Apr 11, 2008)

I have a Xikar and a Palio. Both cut great. BUT - I prefer the Xikar.

I would recommend the Xikar.

I'm not sure how much that answers your question.


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

Gatorguy said:


> Is this common with this type of cutter? Has anyone else had this experience with this cutter?? Do you think it is defective?
> 
> I would consider a Xikar at some point, but would need to know it cuts as clean as my cheap guillotine cutters. Any thoughts on the Colibri are appreciated.


I have never owned a Colibri cutter and given the poor reputation this company has I would not buy anything other than what I already own (Colibri Firebird). With regards to the Xikar I have one and apart from a limited time where the blades "stuck" it works great.

If you are resistant to spending $$ for a cutter, I would recommend the "Mean Sardine" from Xikar @ $5-$10. Otherwise about 80% of BOTL on this site seem to go for the $35-$40 models of Xikar or Palio cutters.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

The guillotine cutter on the back of my Colibri Boss II lighter is okay, given I don't like punch cuts - it's a positive for being built-in to the butane; but I agree with the preference to Xikar mentioned above.


----------



## casadooley (Jul 11, 2006)

When you make the cut, do it fast and apply slight pressure (push down) to the cutter. This should help make a clean, straight cut. Hope this helps.


----------



## Gatorguy (Jan 28, 2010)

Thanks casa. Will give it a try!



casadooley said:


> When you make the cut, do it fast and apply slight pressure (push down) to the cutter. This should help make a clean, straight cut. Hope this helps.


----------



## thrasher64 (Jun 4, 2009)

I picked up one of their grip cutters CI is pimping recently, cuts better than my $3 dual blade plastic guillotine, so far so good.


----------



## thegoldenmackid (Mar 16, 2010)

Just achieved a pretty much perfect cut with Colibri Boss II lighter/combo, and yes, it did shock me.


----------



## anjoga (Mar 23, 2010)

I also got the Colibri Grip Man O' War Ruination Guillotine Cutter from a recent joe's jambalaya. I am still very new to this hobby, but I too find it a little difficult to use. It seems to cut nice and clean, but it his hard to do it in a smooth movement. It feels like a solid cutter though, well made.


----------

